# Must See NY/NJ/GS Trade



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Golden State trades: PG Nick Van Exel (12.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 4.3 apg in 27.8 minutes) 
PF Troy Murphy (11.7 ppg, 10.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 31.8 minutes) 
Golden State receives: PG Charlie Ward (7.2 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 22.2 minutes) 
C Kurt Thomas (14.0 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -3.0 ppg, -2.5 rpg, and +1.0 apg. 

New York trades: PG Charlie Ward (7.2 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 22.2 minutes) 
C Kurt Thomas (14.0 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.8 minutes) 
New York receives: PG Nick Van Exel (12.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 4.3 apg in 73 games) 
C Jason Collins (5.7 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: -3.0 ppg, -3.2 rpg, and -1.2 apg. 

New Jersey trades: C Jason Collins (5.7 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 23.5 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: PF Troy Murphy (11.7 ppg, 10.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 79 games) 
Change in team outlook: +6.0 ppg, +5.7 rpg, and +0.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Explanation:

NJ- Have a glut at center. Pick-up a sharp shooting PF to back-up K-Mart.

GS- Create salary cap space and fill the PF position with a consistent Thomas.

NY- Now has a PG and a young center.


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

worst trade evvvvvvvvvvvvvvver


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> 
> 
> GS- Create salary cap space and fill the PF position with a consistent Thomas.


fill the PF posistion?? they have it filled with murphy who is a definete dbl-dbl every night.... you dont trade young for old:no: :no:

NVE easily is more desirable than mr. heisman no matter how you are trying to look at the situation

Murphy is bigger, has a better shot, and already has better stats than Thomas and is quickly improving

its a lose-lose situation for GS... all they gain is 6 million in cap space at the end of the year which they will need to use trying to find another PG... who wont even be in the same class as NVE


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

How about NY throw in Lampe then we'd call it all fair.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Knicks get too much. Nj gets too much and Warriors gives up to much for what they are gettin


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Seems to me that G.S. gets screwed in the deal. In my opinion
they would be trading a mediocre at best point guard for a
really good point guard. NVE for Ward


Then to top it off they would be trading
a good young PF in Murphy for an older PF who is not any
better just older. Murphy for Thomas.

Thomas averaged 14pt 7.8 reb
Murphy averaged 12pt 10.2 reb
Thomas is 31 yrs old -- Murphy is 23 yrs old
Thomas is 6'9" -- Murphy is 6'11"

No way G.S makes this trade.

If I am G.S. I would not make either of these trades straight up
and I sure as heck would not trade both guys for the other
two.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

NJN: :cheers:
NYK: :shy:
GSW:


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Throw in a draft pick then, who cares about GS anyway? The league should take away teams like GS, Memphis, and Atlanta. And they definitely should not bring in Charlotte.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> Throw in a draft pick then, who cares about GS anyway? The league should take away teams like GS, Memphis, and Atlanta. And they definitely should not bring in Charlotte.


:sigh: 

Sad but true.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Pull the trigger....pull the trigger...


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Good Jesus man, you hate the Warriors but don't take it that serious on them. They already have Dampier who is a decent center and they don't need Kurt Thomas. NJN gets the nod on this one:yes:


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

that was very dumb


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Van Exel has a big contract, and GS would obviously buy out Ward's 6 million deal for 2 million to save additional money.

Murphy does average a double double, but he's a softie. Thomas is a better defender, and his rebounds would go up playing for GS. Not that he would play for GS long, he'd be traded again to a contender at the deadline, but he is very easy to move.

Jason Collins is a stiff. If they dump Thomas, who plays center for 30 minutes? Collins? Collins can't even shoot 43% with Jason Kidd setting him up all game. He bricks many layups underneath.

Murphy's PF defense = Van Horn's PF defense. Why would NJ want him? He's not going to get a double double on the bench behind Martin.

As much as NVE to NY is the popular choice, Milos Vujanic is the best PG in Europe right now, and he comes much cheaper, and with fewer mileage on his knees (NVE can't play starters minutes over the course of a season because of them). Since Eisley is nigh untradeable, Vujanic would never come over in that situation (he wants to start).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

:laugh: Horrible trade!

GS gets RAPED! NY and NJ get WAY more than they give up.

Just a horrible, horrible trade.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Woo, I'd love to acquire Murphy for only Collins. I think he came into his own last season and Murphy will do much better in the East.

Wish you were the Warriors gm man.

-Petey


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> Throw in a draft pick then, who cares about GS anyway?  The league should take away teams like GS, Memphis, and Atlanta. And they definitely should not bring in Charlotte.


Why don't we just get rid of the Eastern Conference while we're at it?


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Charlie Ward
Jason Richardson
Mike Dunleavy Jr.
Kurt Thomas
Erick Dampier

:laugh:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>double3peat</b>!
> 
> 
> Why don't we just get rid of the Eastern Conference while we're at it?


Yeah, everyone knows that the Eastern Conference is only playing for second place anyway. :laugh:


----------

